# looking for a poster...



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

I saw an XD poster online several months ago and cannot locate it now. It had a SWAT team on it and featured the XD models. Does anybody know where I can find it?
TIA.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you sure it was for XD models? SigSauer has simular posters featuring SWAT officers. http://www.sigarms.com/SigStore/ShowProduct.aspx?categoryid=30 I don't any PD's that even carry XD's as a duty weapon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I know the one you're talking about. Springfield used to have a ton of stuff on their website. Now, since they redesigned it, they have 2 posters to buy and only one or two wallpapers to download. It sucks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DOn't they have a SWAT guy w/ their Pro 1911? The photo is in a 1-2 year old Springfield catalog I have.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

it was definately springfield armory, had an XD on it and a SWAT team...and i forget the rest.

if anyone runs across it please let me know!


----------

